# Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2015/2016



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Ago 2015 às 17:37)

Deixo a previsão do ILMeteo, que não é nada animadora....

TEMPERATURA
Setembro/Outubro:






Novembro/Dezembro:





Dezembro/Janeiro:





PRECIPITAÇÃO:
Setembro/Outubro:





Novembro/Dezembro:





Dezembro/Janeiro:


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 18:53)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Deixo a previsão do ILMeteo, que não é nada animadora....



Não é animadora sob que aspecto e em que região? O interior fronteiriço tem temperaturas ligeiramente acima do normal mas também precipitação. Apenas o distante Janeiro pode preocupar para o sueste mas mesmo assim não está prevista nestas cartas anomalia negativa de precipitação em região alguma do continente neste período de Setembro a Janeiro. Especificamente para o sueste alentejano até há uma previsão de um bimestre Nov/Dez acima do normal. As anomalias positivas da temperatura estão de acordo com as da precipitação tendo em conta a estação. Claramente beneficiado o interior norte e centro quanto a precipitação. As  cartas dão ainda uma sugestão de tendência ligeiramente seca na região litoral oeste, talvez associada a águas frias do oceano (anomalias quase negativas para a temperatura e precipitação numa zona a oeste ao largo de Lisboa).


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 00:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Deixo a previsão do ILMeteo, que não é nada animadora....



---//---



> Prossimo aggiornamento, mercoledì 19  AGOSTO 2015



Revê na quarta. Pode estar mais ao teu gosto


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 23:14)

Da NOAA. Clicar nas saídas E3 para as previsões mais recentes:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/CFSv2/CFSv2seasonal.shtml


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 22:27)

http://iri.columbia.edu/our-expertise/climate/forecasts/seasonal-climate-forecasts/











http://iridl.ldeo.columbia.edu/maproom/Global/Forecasts/SST.html?bbox=bb:-100:-60:20:70:bb&L=5.5

....................................





















http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/model/

......................................









































http://clima1.cptec.inpe.br/gpc/pt


----------



## Natur Algarve (18 Ago 2015 às 23:36)

Neste momento as previsoes ainda sao demasiado dispersas, e difusas e con um grau de fiabilidade bastante baixo, mas contudo existem alguns pontos comuns entre a maioria.
O periodo do Outono e apontado como sendo seco a sul e mais chuvoso a Norte. NO Inverno alguns apontam para uma  NAO - mas contudo podendo existir um AA na zona da PI forcando as depressoes a passarem mais a norte com uma configuracao que normalmente traz muita chuva a norte.
En resumo para ja nesta altura os modelos sugerem um outono e Inverno chuvoso a norte e seco a sul em linha com aquilo que temos tido nos ultimos anos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Ago 2015 às 23:53)

Mais previsões a mostrarem mais um inverno seco.......


----------



## rozzo (19 Ago 2015 às 00:55)

Mas quais previsões agora? A última que colocaste a choramingar até tinha algumas anomalias positivas. Afinal o que é para ti animador? Que melodrama constante... Irra! Estamos a falar de sazonais, ainda por cima, sabemos bem o que quanto valem.. Pouco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Ago 2015 às 01:10)

rozzo disse:


> Mas quais previsões agora? A última que colocaste a choramingar até tinha algumas anomalias positivas. Afinal o que é para ti animador? Que melodrama constante... Irra! Estamos a falar de sazonais, ainda por cima, sabemos bem o que quanto valem.. Pouco.


Estava a referir-me às colocadas pelo Orion


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2015 às 02:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Estava a referir-me às colocadas pelo Orion



É triste esta tua atitude de só vir ao fórum para fazer publicidade/peditórios para o teu projeto ou lamentos em relação às previsões, acho que tens muito mais para dar ao fórum do que isto (já o demonstraste), pensa bem nisto!


----------



## Natur Algarve (19 Ago 2015 às 07:26)

Como referi anteriormente as previsoes sazonais nesta altura do ano ainda valem muito pouco e para aken disso sabe-se que os modelos lidam muito melhor com as previsoes para o Inverno do que para o Outono onde normalmente erra bastante. Nos ultimos anos tem acertado sempre no Inverno mas falhado quase sempre no Outono mas nunca a 6 meses de distancia ... Quando chegarmos a Outubro ai e que podemos ter uma previsao mais ckara para o Inverno. 
Quanto ao outono trata-se de uma estacao muito mais convectiva e de muito dificil analise para os modelos .
...
Por isso deixem la os dramas com a possibilidade de um Outono mais seco ... ou ate mesmo o Inverno. Nesta altura nada vale.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2015 às 10:11)

Engraçado que os modelos demonstram aquilo que se tem passados nos últimos anos. Outubro/Novembro a salvar-nos de secas mais graves concentrando a chuva nessa altura, mais pra frente já não vê nada de extraordinário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

A actualização do site italiano, não traz nada de novo. Precipitação com possibilidade de ser acima da média no Norte e mais seco no Sul. http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Já o NOAA, aponta para um Setembro seco a Norte e sem sinal no resto do país, um Outubro seco em todo o país e um Novembro extremamente seco no Centro e Sul. Já o Inverno, tem tendência para ser chuvoso, só para Outubro é que se saberá como vai ser o Inverno. 

O mais interessante, é que tanto o NOAA como o ECM apontam para um Inverno com temperaturas acima do normal em toda a Europa.


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 20:02)

Já saiu a previsão sazonal outono / inverno do IPMA   .     A tendencia vai no sentido de temperatura acima da media em todo o território e precipitação acima da media  a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela .


----------



## hurricane (23 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A actualização do site italiano, não traz nada de novo. Precipitação com possibilidade de ser acima da média no Norte e mais seco no Sul. http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali
> 
> Já o NOAA, aponta para um Setembro seco a Norte e sem sinal no resto do país, um Outubro seco em todo o país e um Novembro extremamente seco no Centro e Sul. Já o Inverno, tem tendência para ser chuvoso, só para Outubro é que se saberá como vai ser o Inverno.
> 
> O mais interessante, é que tanto o NOAA como o ECM apontam para um Inverno com temperaturas acima do normal em toda a Europa.




Deve ser mais um Vortex na América e uma seca na Europa -.-


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

Previsão do Accuweather para o Outono na Europa:

http://www.accuweather.com/pt/weather-news/europe-fall-forecast-heat-ling/52002792


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

parece ser consensual que o outono será normal ou chuvoso.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (17 Set 2015 às 10:54)

Bom dia de acordo com os modelos que ja actualizaram este mes de setembro parece que a tendencia se mantem com o tempo mais chuvoso a norte e mais seco a sul essencialmente no Algarve mas ainda falta a previsao do Ecm europa atraves do site ilmeteo.it, do Eurosip e do IRI.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2015 às 11:54)

http://www.gavsweathervids.com/winter2015-16-forecast-uk.php

Acho algo prematuras as previsões, mas é sempre interessante seguir as opiniões. Pena serem centradas para o UK...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2015 às 11:02)

Previsão sazonal para *Portugal Continenta*l:

Na precipitação total trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, no trimestre de novembro de 2015 a janeiro de 2016. Nos trimestres de setembro a novembro e de outubro a dezembro não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, em toda a faixa interior do território, no trimestre de setembro a novembro, previsão que se estende a todo o território nos trimestres de outubro a novembro e de novembro a janeiro.

Fonte: IPMA (21.08.2015)


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2015 às 14:13)

*48 horas de chuva pôs fim à seca no noroeste do país*
*Quantidade de precipitação ocorrida nos dias 15 e 16 deste mês nas regiões e norte do Mondego foi “bastante intensa”*







A quantidade de chuva que caiu terça e quarta-feira nas regiões a norte do Mondego acabou com a situação de seca na região noroeste do país, disse nesta sexta-feira à Lusa a meteorologista Fátima Espírito Santo. 

“As quantidades de precipitação foram muito elevadas na região norte e centro e, nessas zonas, a situação de seca desagravou-se substancialmente e podemos dizer que a seca terminou no noroeste do território”, declarou à agência Lusa a meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), sublinhando que a situação de seca se mantém no resto do país. 

De acordo com a meteorologista, a quantidade de precipitação ocorrida nos dias 15 e 16 deste mês nas regiões e norte do Mondego foi “bastante intensa”, lembrando que a precipitação ocorrida em 24 horas, dependendo do local, foi “cerca de uma vez e meia a duas vezes superior ao valor medio do mês, o que mostra o caráter excecional da quantidade de precipitação em 24 horas”. 

O território nacional foi afetado terça e quarta-feira por "um sistema depressionário, com um sistema frontal associado", que veio originar precipitação forte e persistente nas regiões do norte e centro, em especial a norte do Mondego. 

Fátima Espirito Santo adiantou que o mês de setembro de 2014 foi o quinto mais chuvoso desde 1931 em todo o território nacional, ao contrário do que aconteceu esta semana cuja precipitação ocorreu sobretudo durante 24 horas e no norte do país. 

“Em setembro deste ano [a chuva caiu sobretudo] nas regiões de norte e centro, em setembro de 2014, a precipitação não foi só em dois dias e foi em praticamente em todo o território nacional, o que ainda não aconteceu até agora”, sublinhou. 

Além da elevada precipitação, também o vento soprou forte a partir do final de terça-feira dia 15 de setembro, "observando-se intensidades do vento entre 40 e 55 km/h nas terras altas e em alguns locais do litoral norte e centro". 

Os valores máximos de rajada ocorreram no final do dia 15 e madrugada do dia 16, tendo-se registado valores da ordem de 90km/h ou superior em vários locais, nomeadamente, 100 km/h no Mogadouro, 99km/h na Pampilhosa da Serra, 92 km/h em Cabeceiras de Basto e Penhas Douradas. 

Na costa ocidental portuguesa, na bóia de Leixões do Instituto Hidrográfico, foram registadas naqueles dois dias ondas "com altura significativa de 4,5 metros e altura máxima de 7 metros", de acordo com a informação disponibilizada na página do IPMA. 

Esta tendência da semana inverte-se a partir de hoje, com o IPMA a dizer que o fim de semana vai ser marcado pelo bom tempo, prevendo-se céu pouco nublado, com temperaturas máximas a variar entre os 29 e os 31 graus na generalidade do território, apesar de as mínimas não sofrerem "grande alterações", sem ultrapassarem os 15 graus Celsius. 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...s-de-chuva-pos-fim-a-seca-no-noroeste-do-pais


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 11:49)

*     Próximo inverno chuvoso a norte *

Situação de seca pode ser ultrapassada.  Chuvoso e com temperaturas mais amenas do que é habitual na estação mais fria. Esta poderá ser a caracterização climática do próximo inverno, tendo em conta a mais recente tendência meteorológica publicada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). 

Segundo a previsão sazonal referente ao período de novembro deste ano a janeiro de 2016, preveem-se valores de precipitação "acima do normal, para o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela", com uma variação positiva de 20 a 100 litros por metro quadrado. Confirmada esta previsão, as regiões da Beira Litoral, Beira Alta, Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro poderão deixar de permanecer sob o efeito de falta de água nos solos. 

No último balanço do IPMA, estas regiões surgem em situação de seca fraca ou moderada, com exceção do distrito de Aveiro, que, em resultado da forte precipitação observada a 15 e 16 de setembro, deixou de estar em seca. Também os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto apresentam agora valores normais de água nos solos. A sul da Serra da Estrela, a previsão sazonal não refere qualquer indicação sobre a precipitação. Recorde-se que esta área está sob efeito de seca severa. Quanto a temperaturas, preveem-se valores acima do habitual.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/proximo_inverno_chuvoso_a_norte.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2015 às 12:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *     Próximo inverno chuvoso a norte*
> 
> Segundo a previsão sazonal referente ao período de novembro deste ano a janeiro de 2016, preveem-se valores de precipitação "acima do normal, para o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela", com uma variação positiva de 20 a 100 litros por metro quadrado. Confirmada esta previsão, as regiões da Beira Litoral, Beira Alta, Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro poderão deixar de permanecer sob o efeito de falta de água nos solos.
> 
> ...



Adoro quando o CM faz previsões por causa do tempo  e, principalmente quando se baseia numa informação do IPMA com um mês de existência... Nota-se mesmo que estão "em cima da notícia"...


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Enfim vão enganando o povinho... deve ser para as pessoas ficarem mais descansadas..."não vai chover esta semana, não faz mal, o IPMA diz que vai chover muito ate Fevereiro"


----------



## ElNiño (21 Set 2015 às 13:44)

miguel disse:


> Enfim vão enganando o povinho... deve ser para as pessoas ficarem mais descansadas..."não vai chover esta semana, não faz mal, o IPMA diz que vai chover muito ate Fevereiro"



Não enganando o povinho enganar o povinho é mais o discurso da Seca Eterna por muito custe a muita gente Portugal nunca vai ser um país com carência de água por vvariadíssimas razões essa coisa de querer criar a ideia na opinião pública que pouco ou nada percebe de meteorologia que a água é um bem escasso em Portugal é muito perigoso pois primeiro é mentira Portugal nunca vai ser arido tipo Múrcia ou Israel depois porque é uma forma de querer especular financeiramente com um bem que nos é ambundante e de qualidade criando a ideia que é raro para privatizarem a agua e aumentarem os precos da mesma. Falamos de uma seca que dura à 5 meses isso não é nada depois é uma serie de ses se não chover até Novembro acontece isto se não chover até Fevereiro aquilo uma série de ses. O padrão anticiclonico nada determina para o futuro não é assim tão grave estarmos com seca severa as portas do Outono se não chover ate Março ai sim este discurso começa a fazer mais sentido até lá não. 
Já agora as altas pressões dominam praticamente toda a Europa nomeadamente a Central e de Leste à meses portanto não é só cá que estamos sobre o domínio anticiclonico à meses.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2015 às 16:24)

ElNiño disse:


> Não enganando o povinho enganar o povinho é mais o discurso da Seca Eterna por muito custe a muita gente Portugal nunca vai ser um país com carência de água por vvariadíssimas razões essa coisa de querer criar a ideia na opinião pública que pouco ou nada percebe de meteorologia que a água é um bem escasso em Portugal é muito perigoso pois primeiro é mentira Portugal nunca vai ser arido tipo Múrcia ou Israel depois porque é uma forma de querer especular financeiramente com um bem que nos é ambundante e de qualidade criando a ideia que é raro para privatizarem a agua e aumentarem os precos da mesma. Falamos de uma seca que dura à 5 meses isso não é nada depois é uma serie de ses se não chover até Novembro acontece isto se não chover até Fevereiro aquilo uma série de ses. O padrão anticiclonico nada determina para o futuro não é assim tão grave estarmos com seca severa as portas do Outono se não chover ate Março ai sim este discurso começa a fazer mais sentido até lá não.
> Já agora as altas pressões dominam praticamente toda a Europa nomeadamente a Central e de Leste à meses portanto não é só cá que estamos sobre o domínio anticiclonico à meses.



Então segundo a tua análise  quer dizer que esta seca não é grave!!, já há zonas em que a agriculutura está a morrer, é certo que Portugal têm mais episodeos secos do que chuvosos, mas se até novembro não ocorrer precipitação acima da média um pouco por todo o pais, ai sim isto já vai ser complicado.


----------



## james (21 Set 2015 às 16:50)

Eu pensava que a existência ou não de seca se baseava em parâmetros previamente definidos pelo IPMA ( e seguindo critérios exclusivamente climáticos e seguindo orientações de  organismos internacionais de meteorologia )  e não critérios políticos .

Ainda vão dizer que a culpa da falta de chuva e deste governo .


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2015 às 01:17)

Se não forem apresentados números, séries, dados concretos, uma discussão destas nunca leva a qualquer conclusão racional.

Os efeitos são graves a partir do momento em que culturas agrícolas começam a ser perdidas se não estiverem em regime de regadio; quando as condições para o alastramento de incêndios se estendem por um período sazonal mais longo do que o normal, quando estas condições aparecem fora da estação habitual; quando os níveis de albufeiras (não precisam de ser todas) e poços e aquíferos subterrâneos descem abaixo de valores utilizáveis; quando fontes e nascentes que habitualmente continuam a correr todo o ano, mesmo no verão, deixam de correr.
Nas regiões onde este ano se atingiu e/ou continua em seca moderada a extrema, todas estas ocorrências já se observaram. Claro que todas as secas acabam sempre alguma vez. Claro que a barragem de Castelo de Bode que abastece a grande Lisboa ou outras grandes barragens nunca deixarão de ter água para os usos citadinos, mas ver a questão da gravidade de uma seca apenas sob esse ponto de vista é não conhecer o país real.


----------



## james (22 Set 2015 às 01:52)

E estas questões tem que ser analisadas e as suas consequências
 Controladas no momento em que ocorrem . E quase a mesma coisa também que se chover muito acima do normal  e existirem grandes cheias , dizer as pessoas que estão , nesse exato momento , a ser vitimas dessa situação , que não precisam de ser socorridas , porque algum dia ha - de parar de chover .


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2015 às 01:01)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 21 set. a 18 out. 2015*

Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 21/09 a 27/09 e valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 28/09 a 04/10. Nas semanas de 05/10 a 11/10 e de 12/10 a 18/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 21/09 a 27/09, de 28/09 a 04/10 e de 05/10 a 11/10. Na semana de 12/10 a 18/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

Animação com todos os dias:

http://meteoclima.hua.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=171&Itemid=125

Até já tem para a primavera/verão do ano que vem:

http://meteoclima.hua.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=174&Itemid=126


----------

